# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Việc làm cho dân CNTT >  Đặc điểm đánh đề online! ghilode.com đánh lô đề online uy tín số 1 hơn win2888 nhiều

## sonvip

*danh lo de online  là gì?*
 danh lo de online  rơi từ Lô Đề
Khi bạn thấy một con  danh lo de online  đã xuất hiện ngày hôm qua rồi mà hôm nay lại xuất hiện bạn để ý vị trí của nó nhé ,đó chính là lúc cầu  danh lo de online  rơi từ  danh lo de online  xuất hiện .Thường thì cầu  danh lo de online  này phải đánh cả cặp và cần những ai tinh mắt bởi nó chỉ đi có vài ngày lại nghỉ 
2. Cầu  danh lo de online  truyền thống ( cầu kẹp số )
Cầu  danh lo de online  này thì ai cũng biết đó là lấy hai vị trí bất kỳ của các giải ghép lại với nhau làm cặp  danh lo de online  đánh trong ngày với điều kiện 2 vị trí đó phải ăn tối thiểu là 3 ngày trở lên win2888
VD : vị trí thứ 2 của giải ĐB và vị trí thứ 2 của giải 3.4 ghép với nhau thành cầu ăn được cặp  danh lo de online  36.63 ngày 27/5/2011
học khác như Địa lý ,lịch sử ,Sinh học …….và vài yếu tố tâm linh như âm dương ngũ hành ,thiên văn , chém gió đại cương ,giải mộng cơ bản nhằm nghiên cứu nhưng quy luật số học của các dãy số để tìm ra các Cầu đồng thời đưa ra các phương án Soi Cầu  danh lo de online  đề sao cho đạt kết quả cao nhất.
Tóm lại  danh lo de online  đề là sự tổng hợp những gì thâm sâu huyền bí và tinh túy nhất !
2. Đặc điểm  danh lo de online  đề 
- Chơi  danh lo de online  Đề dựa trên kết quả xổ số ! (Cái này là nguyên lý cơ bản mà ai cũng phải rõ)
-  danh lo de online  đề  Rất dễ chơi, rất dễ trúng (nếu có qua học hành) và rất dễ kiếm tiền ! (giấc mơ Đại gia  danh lo de online  đề là của rất nhiều anh em giang hồ...!!!!)
- Bạn có thể trong 1 ngày : từ Rân thương trở thành Rân chơi  danh lo de online  đề (có những anh em sáng đi WAVE Tàu, tối lượn Shi150, các anh em thấy ha-oai ko !), hoặc ngược lại (đây là những anh em sáng đi đôi Tông Converse , tối lê đôi Tổ ong rách hiệu Đồng Xuân Market, nản ko !)
-  danh lo de online  đề Là 1 hình thức cờ bạc nên rất dễ bị nghiện (các anh em chú ý nhé, nhiều anh em đã đi cai  danh lo de online  đề nhưng ko ăn thua và đã Tái nghiện thành công, vãi thật ) !
-  danh lo de online  đề đất chật người đông, Phang  danh lo de online  đề thì ít mà Soi  danh lo de online  đề  thì nhiều ! Vâng, rất nhiều anh em  danh lo de online  đề , chém  danh lo de online  đề như thật ấy nhưng lại éo có bản lĩnh gì cả, không dám Phang  danh lo de online  đề. Nản !
- Một thằng chơi  danh lo de online  đề, cả hội đc nhờ ! (cái này thì ko phải bàn cãi thêm nữa)
-  danh lo de online  đề  Là 1 môn khoa học rất phát triển đến nỗi quán trà đá vỉa hè nào ở VN cũng thường mở dịch vụ ghi  danh lo de online  đề ! Nói chung  danh lo de online  đề đang rất phát triển (ước tính đóng góp gần 0,01% GDP của cả nước ! VKĐ nhỉ )
3.Đối tượng chính tham gia  danh lo de online  đề 
- Dân chơi ,dân đú ,dân thường ….. đủ cả 
- Nhiệt tình nhất là học sinh ,sinh viên ,xe ôm ……….. 
- Ngoài ra còn có công nhân viên chức, thanh niên chưa vợ, các bô lão U80+, 81+,… nói chung là đủ các thể loại
Lo de online: Chó cắn đuổi theo: 58,38
Lo de online: Chó cắn chảy máu: 98,99
Sau đây tớ xin chia sẻ với mọi người một số điều tớ được biết về  danh lo de online  đề như sau:
1/ Xác suất ăn  danh lo de online  không phải bằng 27% mà thực chất chỉ là 23.76% thôi.
Nhiều người lầm tưởng % ăn  danh lo de online  là 27% vì họ tính  danh lo de online  về 27 con trên tổng số 100 con. Thực tế cách tính đấy sai. Cách tính đấy chỉ đúng nếu  danh lo de online  không về hai nháy. Tức là ví dụ khi con 88 đã về lần thứ nhất thì người ta loại con đấy ra không quay nữa.
Để tính được xác suất % ăn  danh lo de online  phải dùng công thức toán xác suất, cụ thể là công thức bécnuly cho N dãy thử độc lập liên tiếp. Cái này hơi phức tạp, đại khái kết quả tính toán chính xác ra là:
xác suất ăn  danh lo de online  là 23.76%
Bạn nào muốn tìm hiểu thêm tính thế nào mà ra 23.76% thì tớ xin giải thích một cách dễ hiểu như sau:
Để tính xác suất ăn Lô Đề, ta sẽ tính xác suất tạch Lô Đề. Khi đó xác suất ăn = 1- xác suất tạch.
Quay xổ số sẽ quay lần lượt từ giải thứ 1 đến giải thứ 27. Để mà tạch được  danh lo de online  thì giải 1 phải tạch, giải 2 phải tạch, giải 3 phải tạch...v.v....... và giải 27 phải tạch.
Khi quay giải 1, xác suất tạch là 99%.
Khi quay giải 2, xác suất tạch là 99%x99%
Khi quay giải 3, xác suất tạch là 99%x99%x99%....
cứ thế khi quay hết 27 giải, xác suất tạch  danh lo de online  là 0.99 mũ 27 = 0.7623 => Xác suất ăn  danh lo de online  là 23.76.
Chuẩn chưa. Cãi vào xoong.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
chỗ đánh lô đề tỷ lệ cao chỉ có tại ghilode .com, lo de online uy tin, choi de truc tuyen uy tin nhat,  danh de online uy tin, web danh lo uy tin nhat, ghilode lo de, web choi lo de online uy tin nhat, lo de uy tin, web bao lo de uy tin, danh de online,  trang web nao chơi số đề uy tín an toan, đánh lô đề  trên trang nào uy tín nhất, cach choi xsmb, lô đề nào uy tín nhất, đánh lô đề trực tuyến, trang lo de online, choi lo online o trang nao uy tin,  xin web danh lo de truc tuyen,  danh lo de online web nao uy tin nhat, choi lode truc tuyen, ghilode .com, web danh lo truc tuyen uy tin nhat, tim dia chi xin so danh lo de, trangghilodeuytin, cac web danh bao lo uy tin, danhlodeonline, trang web danh lo de online,  trang lode online uy tin, danh lo online uy tin, site lo de nao uy tin 2017, trang web nao choi lo de uy tin , choi lodeonline, trang danh lo de online,  web nao danh lo de uy tin, trang lo de nao uy tin nhat, các trang web choi lode online uy tín, trang web đánh lô online, web choi de uy tin viet nam, danhdeonline uy tin, tim web danh de, trang web choi lo moi nhat, cac trang web ghi lo de, web choi lo de online moi nhat, trang web danh lo de uy tin nhat viet nam, web lode uy tin, trang web lode ty le cao nhat, lode uy tin, trang web choi lo de uy tin nhat, dia chi lo de online uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin, trang lode online moi nhat, nhung trang web choi lo de uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin nhat, đánh đề trang web nào uy tín nhất, nhung trang ghi lo de uy nhat, web choi lo de online uy tin, web lode uy tin hien nay, choi de truc tuyen uy tin, trang web choi lo de uy tin, web ghi lo de mien trung uy tin, trang web choi lo de online uytin nhat, cac trang web danh lo de online, trang web lode online, choi lo de uy tin, nhung web lo de uy tin, lo de uy tin online , trang lo de uy tinh nhat, trang web ghi de online uy tin nhat, ghilode uy tin nhat, trang ghilode choi de uy tin nhat, danh lo de online o trang web nao uy tin nhat, danh lo truc tuyen uy tin nhat, danh de truc tuyen, danh de online uy tin !

----------

